

How Insignificant is IE these days? - obiefernandez
http://blog.obiefernandez.com/content/2012/03/how-insignificant-is-internet-explorer-these-days.html

======
RollAHardSix
As always it depends on your user-base. I'm sure DueProps does attract early
adopters (which you yourself mention) however my eCommerce is still 40-60% IE
users; simply because I do a lot of B2B transactions and some IT departments
-still- use Internet Explorer and some self-employed businesses are not tech-
savvy enough to make the change off of IE. It's all relative. But your stats
are interesting all the same.

~~~
tomg
Agreed.

I run a niche site used primarily by redditors, and IE usage is around 2%. A
tech blog I write has around 4% IE usage.

However, Wikipedia reports about 30% of their users are on IE [1].

IE is on the decline but it can't be dismissed yet [2].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers>

[2]
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/86/Usage_sha...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/86/Usage_share_of_web_browsers_%28Source_StatCounter%29.svg)

------
jackshepherd
Heavily depends of user-base.

My G/A account includes a consumer-focused site getting millions of UVs
monthly, IE accounting for 49% market share, of which only 80% are IE8/9.

On the other hand my blog just had 20K visitors from HN, 65% on Chrome.

